# BBD in Athens!



## BlackEagle (Nov 15, 2016)

Well. What a wild ride it has been this year. Kris and I were talking Monday and agreed that this morning would be a good one and he gave a stand recommendation. So I made plans to hunt this morning. We always joke about shooting deer and I always told him that I didn't want to shoot a big buck at one of his favorite places. And last year I actually let a good buck walk right by me towards the end of the year. Anyway, fast forward to this morning. I pulled in the neighborhood at about 5:50 and as I pulled in I caught a glimpse of a few does and a much bigger bodied deer. As I got closer I realized it was a buck.....and a big one! Why in the world he let me get that close to him I'll never know, but I was within 15 yards of him as he was standing in the road. Close enough that I could see a tiny G4 and knew that he was a heavy 8 and a wide deer. I make it to the stand and get settled. I sent Kris a text letting him know what I saw and told him if that deer came buy I was going to shoot him....jokingly of course because what are the odds I would ever see a deer that big again in the same morning? I had several buck encounters that morning include a really nice buck that I was able to call directly under my tree. 2 other bucks fell to the soft grunts but they were way too small. About 30 minutes later I decided to try a little more aggressive grunt sequence, with no luck on the first sequence I tried again. Less than 4 minutes later I look up and see a big deer heading my way. After a few seconds I realized it was the buck I almost run over this morning!!! He makes his way through the woods at about 80 yards and steps out to the fence to see what was out there. Once he hit the fence he was searching hard for that buck so I gave him a few soft grunts and that was enough to turn him towards me and get him headed in the right direction. He slowly walks up the fence and stops at about 60 yards. I knew if I grunted again I would risk not getting a shot since he couldn't see another deer. I had this happen to me last week when a buck hung up at 50 yards then left because he couldn't see a deer in the open area in front of him. Anyway, he stepped back in the woods and when he did I grabbed my rattle bag and squeezed it about 3 times. That was enough to really make him mad. His ears laid down and he started a series of quiet grunts as he started towards me. Quartering to me I ranged a few trees and picked out my window. 45 yards and I sunk it right in the sweet spot! 

With Kris's stand placement and suggestions, my perfectly timed calling sequence, and a little bit of luck, it all came together perfectly and I couldnt be any happier! 

He traveled roughly 3/4 of a mile from where I first seen him, to where I shot him.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow, great story and and awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 15, 2016)

Great toad!  Congrats on your BBD pal!  He's a hammer.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 15, 2016)

Stud right there. Congrats man


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 15, 2016)

Buddy, there's no one happier than me about this buck.  You're probably a close second.  I'm just glad you finally put your conscience aside and smoked one out there.  You deserve it.  Way to make it happen!!!  So happy for you.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 15, 2016)

Great buck and story  buddy! Only one of us left......


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 15, 2016)

Great story and congrats on a awesome buck!


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 15, 2016)

alligood729 said:


> Great buck and story  buddy! Only one of us left......



My other farm is on fire and there's plenty of bucks there.  Its a matter of time buddy.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 15, 2016)

Great buck!  Congrats.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 15, 2016)

Niceun and good job !


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you all. 

I'm very fortunate Kris lets me enjoy that place. It will always be my favorite spot!


----------



## yelladog (Nov 15, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 16, 2016)

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 16, 2016)

Awesome buck congrats! Those bases are huge


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2016)

Sweet! Congratulations on a beautiful buck!


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 16, 2016)

Congrats sir.

People don't realize how far a buck travels this time of year. 

One year, I missed a good buck the day before gun season. About 10 the next morning I see him in the back of a guy's truck. Asked him where he killed it. It was at least 2 miles from where I had missed him. Really opened my eyes to buck movement during November.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 16, 2016)

Heck of a buck! Congrats!


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2016)

Congrats on a stud of a buck , for a minute there I thought u were gonna tell us u shot him in the street in someone's yard


----------



## GAGE (Nov 16, 2016)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## uturn (Nov 17, 2016)

Great read, buck and friend!!

Congratulations!

Oh..and pictures!


----------



## countryboy27012 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice buck, awesome story!

Congrats!


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## Blisterapine (Nov 19, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## marknga (Nov 19, 2016)

Congratulations on an incredible buck. Great story and photo's.
Wow.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 19, 2016)

Awesome buck Ryan!


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 19, 2016)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Awesome buck Ryan!




Thank you! I see you knocked another one down today too! Congrats!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Uh-oh. You shot Rambo.

There's some ladies on the neighborhood association real mad at you.  Lol.

Congratulations sir!


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 20, 2016)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Uh-oh. You shot Rambo.
> 
> There's some ladies on the neighborhood association real mad at you.  Lol.
> 
> Congratulations sir!




Different Neighborhood 

But I'm curious to know what a deer with a name like Rambo looks like now!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 20, 2016)

congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 20, 2016)

Great buck, Ryan, congrats!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 21, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> Different Neighborhood
> 
> But I'm curious to know what a deer with a name like Rambo looks like now!



That's what one of the neighbors told me when I shot a stud a while back.....too bad, i guess Rambo is hanging on my wall already.

There are big deer still left here.  I hope you get another one!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 30, 2016)

Super nice buck!  Congrats!


----------

